# funktionieren beryl, nvidia 7800 pro mit gentoo amd64?

## cArN4g3

Hallo,

muss zu meiner Schande zugeben, dass ich jetzt eine längere Gentoo/Linux-Pause hatte. 

Davor hatte ich zwischenzeitlich mal 2-3 Jahre Linux-Only, was durch ein teuflsiches Spiel namens

World of Warcraft und anderer privater Gründe bis jetzt unterbrochen wurde.

Mittlerweile ist mein Wunsch wieder Linux zu benutzen und wenn möglich die Win-Nutzung auf ein Minimum einzuschränken

oder gar ganz zu lassen sehr gross, deshalb hier der Post, um vorab ein paar Info´s einzuholen.

Ich hab zur zeit nen AMD64 3,2 und ne 7800pro von nvidia.

Benutzen möchte ich die Linuxbüchse als Hauptrechner für Spiele, Internet, Programmierung, Office. Also das volle Programm.

Mehrere Fragen:

- Da ich Beryl und diverse OpenGL voraussetzende Programme/Spiele nutzen möchte, benötige ich also die speziellen Extensions für Beryl und ordentliche Opengl-Leistung. Auf der Nvidia-Seite hab ich aber als amd64-Treiber nur welche vom August 2006 gefunden. Kann man also, wenn man Beryl auf meinem System nutzen möchte, nur die 32bit-Treiber von nvidia nehmen(da ich davon ausgehe, dass der Augusttreiber eh zu alt ist und sicher die Extensions noch net drin hat) oder läuft das auch ordentlich mit denen für amd64?

- lohnt überhaupt ein nutzen des gentoo for amd64 und kann man, wenn man das macht, trotzdem noch für x86-kompilierte programme auf dem system ausführen, aka vlt auch treiber für 32.bit(x68) nutzen oder muss dann alles für amd64 übersetzt sein? 

- was sind die Nachteile, wenn ich die 64bit-Version nehme. Klar ich kann das selber rausfinden, aber auf Grund meiner Arbeitssituation und meiner recht wenigen Freizeit wüsst ich zumindest gern, ob ich , falls ich gentoo-amd64 nehme, hinterher gefrustet auf amd32 wechsle weil irgendwas vom Grunsatz her schon nicht geht.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Antworten.

mfg

carn

----------

## manuels

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> - Da ich Beryl und diverse OpenGL voraussetzende Programme/Spiele nutzen möchte, benötige ich also die speziellen Extensions für Beryl und ordentliche Opengl-Leistung. Auf der Nvidia-Seite hab ich aber als amd64-Treiber nur welche vom August 2006 gefunden. Kann man also, wenn man Beryl auf meinem System nutzen möchte, nur die 32bit-Treiber von nvidia nehmen(da ich davon ausgehe, dass der Augusttreiber eh zu alt ist und sicher die Extensions noch net drin hat) oder läuft das auch ordentlich mit denen für amd64? 

 

ich habe hier eine 7400 und Beryl läuft eins a auf nem amd64er System mit den normalen nvidia-drivers.

 *Quote:*   

> - lohnt überhaupt ein nutzen des gentoo for amd64 und kann man, wenn man das macht, trotzdem noch für x86-kompilierte programme auf dem system ausführen, aka vlt auch treiber für 32.bit(x68) nutzen oder muss dann alles für amd64 übersetzt sein? 

 

Ich nutze jetzt das amd64er seit ca. zwei wochen und habe noch keine Nachteile festgestellt. 32bit-Programme laufen ohne Probleme.

 *Quote:*   

> - was sind die Nachteile, wenn ich die 64bit-Version nehme. Klar ich kann das selber rausfinden, aber auf Grund meiner Arbeitssituation und meiner recht wenigen Freizeit wüsst ich zumindest gern, ob ich , falls ich gentoo-amd64 nehme, hinterher gefrustet auf amd32 wechsle weil irgendwas vom Grunsatz her schon nicht geht. 

 

Bis jetzt hab ich noch keine Nachteile gefunden. Vielleicht wird der x86er-Baum mehr gepflegt, da der mehr leute betrifft. das ist jetzt aber nur Spekulation.

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## mv

 *cArN4g3 wrote:*   

> - Da ich Beryl und diverse OpenGL voraussetzende Programme/Spiele nutzen möchte, benötige ich also die speziellen Extensions für Beryl und ordentliche Opengl-Leistung.

 

Kein Problem mit amd64.

 *Quote:*   

> - lohnt überhaupt ein nutzen des gentoo for amd64

 

Es kommt auf die Anwendung an.

 *Quote:*   

> trotzdem noch für x86-kompilierte programme auf dem system ausführen

 

Prinzipiell ja, aber Du kannst dann keine x86_64-Bibliotheken benutzen. Du müsstest also alle Bibliotheken und zugehörigen Programme binär ziehen (für die Sachen, die unter 64-Bit Ärger machen - flash und 32bit-codecs - gibt es im portage-Baum die passenden Pakete und Bibliotheken binär).

Alternativ kannst Du darüber nachdenken, eine volle 64- und 32-Bit-Installation auf verschiedenen Partitionen zu machen (/usr/portage kannst Du dabei sharen): Dann kannst Du von der 64-Bit-Partition jederzeit in die 32-Bit chrooten und dort alles ausführen, was unter 64-Bit nicht nativ geht.

----------

## cArN4g3

Moin,

danke euch für eure Antworten.

Dann werd ich wohl die amd64 version nehmen.

Da ich ne weile raus bin, kommt sicher in nächster zeit dann ab und zu mal ne kleine Frage ;>

mfg

carn

----------

## tgurr

 *cArN4g3 wrote:*   

> was durch ein teuflsiches Spiel namens
> 
> World of Warcraft

 

WoW läuft übrigens (inzwischen) auch problemlos mit Wine.  :Smile: 

----------

## schachti

 *cArN4g3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - lohnt überhaupt ein nutzen des gentoo for amd64 und kann man, wenn man das macht, trotzdem noch für x86-kompilierte programme auf dem system ausführen, aka vlt auch treiber für 32.bit(x68) nutzen oder muss dann alles für amd64 übersetzt sein? 
> 
> 

 

Für den durchschnittlichen Heimgebrauch bringt ein 64-Bit-System derzeit keinerlei Vorteile. Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen darauf verzichtet, auf meinem neuen PC ein 64-Bit-gentoo einzurichten, und bleibe vorerst bei 32 Bit. Tendenziell läuft die Software unter 32 Bit problemloser, was sicherlich auch daran liegt, daß einfach mehr Devs 32 Bit nutzen und es mehr Tester gibt.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> WoW läuft übrigens (inzwischen) auch problemlos mit Wine.

 

... mit etwa einem Drittel der Performance als unter Nativ-Windows.

----------

## tgurr

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   WoW läuft übrigens (inzwischen) auch problemlos mit Wine. 
> 
> ... mit etwa einem Drittel der Performance als unter Nativ-Windows.

 

Dann hast du wohl Registry Tweak for FPS Boost vergessen oder DirectX verwendet.

----------

